# Frozen Sand Fleas



## JohniusMaximus

I got into Pensacola today. When I stopped to get my non-res license I picked up a few bags of frozen sand fleas. I heard the fresh critters are hard to find this year for some reason and, honestly, I just didn't have a huge desire to put down cash on a rake to use for just 3 days. Do the frozen ones produce bites or am I wasting my time with these little ice cubes?

Kind of a moot point since the purchase is made, I know. Just curious.

At worst I might get some live shrimp and hit the bay before I have to head back to Nashville on Friday. 

I also got some frozen finger mullet just to see what will hit them. Last time I was here I used one of those (without using a wire leader...foolishly) and something took a bite and made off with a decent length of my monofilamentline. This time I came with revenge in mind.

Ah, it's good to be back.


----------



## gotwake7

i have caught some pomps off of the beach with the frozen. never tried the finger mullet. let me know how you do with it.


----------



## JohniusMaximus

> *gotwake7 (5/19/2008)*i have caught some pomps off of the beach with the frozen. never tried the finger mullet. let me know how you do with it.


Last night all I caught with the finger mullet were blue crabs. I'm new at surf fishing and my cast isn't as perfect as it should be. I was fishing too close in I think and the crabs were getting a free meal. I got one solid hit from something and it released almost immediately. It reminded me of the blue fish I caught last time so I assume that's what it was.

Pompano fishing begins tomorrow.


----------



## konz

You can catch things on frozen fleas but they do tend to fall apart quickly. I prefer to use fresh dead shrimp. Reds and blues will hit the finger mullet.


----------



## Turbow

I will take finger mullet for the surf over anything. The majority of my 20+lb reds have been taken on finger mullet. Live or at least fresh is of course preferred but I caught my last big red on a 3 month frozen bait.


----------



## Tuna Man

If you are going to buy dead shrimp, may I recommenda fish market or the grocery store. You can get the quantity and sizeyou want and they are FRESH dead NOT frozen (fall apart)at inflated prices. I bought frozen once while I was in Brunswick GA. from a tackle shop on the Island....NEVER again. Believe it or not the fresh was better in size and cheaper.


----------



## Gulf Coast Outfitters

Ditto, if you dont have a sand flea rake then use fresh dead shrimp. Secret is that you have to peel the shrimp, half it, put a piece on each hook and have at it. Some days the fresh dead shrimp will outfish the live sand fleas, other days the pomps will only take the fleas, who knows.... My experience anyways. I am finding fleas regularly now, seems to be a late year for them...


----------



## bigjohn752000

i have 5lbs of frozen shrimp they are frozen in saltwalter the salt is bad on the shells should i even use it for bait? if i can what would be the best way? peeled not peeled salted not salted?


----------



## kooler

the last time i was down that way, Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle had some live sand fleas. i took some frozen ones up to the counter and one of the guys said put them back and he sold me some live ones. those guys are real good guys from my experience.
i surf fished with a local guy and he showed me how to take a small piece of a rubber grub (mr. twister type, etc) and put it on after you put the sand flea on to keep the flea from falling off the hook. seemed like a good idea to me. he suggested the red color since sand fleas have red on their underside quite often.

good luck.


----------

